# I feel horrible



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Well Thursday evening I got home and let the dogs out. While I was unloading groceries they got under myfeet. I tripped and fell on champ. Every since he is carrying his back leg. There's no swelling and he doesn't act like he is in any pain still playful and goofy. Only symptom is the limp. It's like a has no control over it. If you pick up on the left it just falls limp. I've had him on crate rest. What else can I do for him? I feel so bad about this. It's all my fault.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am not sure about the limp, besides epsom salt soaks but don't feel bad, I have tripped over and landed on a couple of my dogs, Hugs, it'll be alright, keep us posted


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

How about the vet to make sure he doesn't have a fracture? Remember.....pit bulls have a high pain tolerance so just because he doesn't show signs of pain doesn't mean he isn't in any  You would know best though. I don't know how hard you fell on him  Hugs to your boy!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost:
It could also be a torn ligament or just a simple soft tissue injury. Crate rest for a few days but if it is not better by this time tomorrow make an apt for Monday and go to the vet. Poor baby but don't feel too bad it was just an accident.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Agree about the vet. It's better to be safe than sorry. Hopefully it's nothing. And definitely don't feel too bad about tripping over him. That drives me crazy! I've got one that likes to stand right behind you and if you're doing the dishes or something in the kitchen you just about kill yourself when you move. I usually don't let them in the kitchen when I'm in there but sometimes I forget.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok its een a few days.Since I have been able to get to a computer. I had already taken him to the vet here in town on Friday evening before I posted this on Saturday. He told me it was just a pulled/strained muscle and there was no need for anything but rest. Still wasn't convinced because his leg was lifeless. Sunday I finally found a huge not on the inside of his knee. It is really hard and if you try to get him to straighten it out he is in pain. I called the vet back yesterday told him what I found and he got a little rude and told me he had already diagnosed my dog and there was no need for me to be poking and prodding.I just kindly thanked him for his time and made an appointment with a vet in the next town. I took him to a friend of mines house last night and they are going to take him to the appt. since I can't get off work. As soon as I know something I will let you guys know.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh wow Brutus, I'm sorry the original vet was such a butthead, Please let us know what you find out. Hugs


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

UGH! Some vets are in the wrong business! Hope it's nothing serious


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Waiting is unbearable. I'm thinking its a dislocation but its just my speculation.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry.  Hopefully he gets better soon, now that he's under the care of a different vet.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Well just spoke to my friend. The Dr.'s inital reaction is acl tear but they are going to do an xray to make sure. How serious is the surgery for something like this? I'm just worried about him. Also on a less serious note about how does something like that generally run?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Bummer! About 2500 give or take prey it is not an ACL, let us know how things go


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ouch! I would struggle with that kin of bill. I hope your pup is ok and it's not as bad as you think.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Well good news. After the Xray the doc says its just a broken bone at the joint. He is going to sset it and put it in a cast. My friend gets to pick him up at 5:30 this afternoon and I get him back tomorrow. Glad that its not something requiring surgery. For his sake and my savings account's sake. Would have had to set up a payment plan for a $2500 vet bill.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice and kind words. You guys are always a huge help.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Poor BABY!! This is exactly what an owner should do when they have an issue like this. It was not an obvious break so you start with crate rest and if it does get better in a few days off to the vet you go! And good for you for getting a second opinion. You need to call that vet and tell him it was broken, that is the only way he will learn to be a bit humble and next time maybe he won't be so quick to dismiss an owners concern. Let us know how he recovers!


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Josh just sent me this. Here he is at the vet after getting some pain medication. He said he's loopy right now. Can't wait to get him home.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Picture quality sucks due to camera phone.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Well that is good news that it isn't an ACL tear! Poor boy! Hugs to you and the pup


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

oooo poor pup, so happy for you! What a punk that other vet was, shoot everyone makes mistakes and misdiagnoses, that's what malpractice is about! Totally give him a call, not to start trouble but just to let him know you got a second opinion and it is broken. Maybe he will think twice in the future about how he responds.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Poor baby!!! He will be on he mend now, again POOR BABY! He needs lots of loving!


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

I get him back today. I can't wait. Just gotta keep him and Chevelle separated. Don't want them horseplaying and making it any worse.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

goods for you for sticking to your guns and getting a second opinion!! am so sorry his limb is broken but glad to know he is on the mend.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh I am happy to hear it is just a break, I know that sounds bad but Poor guy, he looks a little loopy in that pic, but now he will heal soon. Hugs, let us know when you get him back and he is all settled in with his crate rest


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

First night went well. He suprisingly wants to be very active. I have to reel him in a little bit because I'm worried about him hurting it again. He and Chevelle are both doing great though.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome news


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Brutus0124 said:


> First night went well. He suprisingly wants to be very active. I have to reel him in a little bit because I'm worried about him hurting it again. He and Chevelle are both doing great though.


Great news! Glad to hear he is on the mend


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok got a question. His "cast" is made up of an aluminum frame wrappped with sports tape around his leg. I was under the impression that there was guause between the tape and his skin but I was wrong. Does anyone know if this is normal? The cat is similar to this one except the whole leg is wrapped.


----------

